
Coding Horror: Don't Ask Us Questions. We'll Just Ignore You. - joeyespo
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2006/06/dont-ask-us-questions-well-just-ignore-you.html
======
icebraining
You should put (2006) in the title.

~~~
joeyespo
I'll start doing this.

